# Does anyone have the "Fire King" dinnerware? Does it have lead in it?



## Autumngrey (Jun 28, 2007)

Saw this stuff in a garage sale and it brought back memories of what my grandmother had at her house. 

Since the *lead* question came up, can anyone assist on this?

Would this be good stuff to own? I like its look - *retro*ish, so to speak.

Also, there is another line out that is like plastic, but I can't remember it's name either - thick stuff, in a pale blue (other colors too)...


ANYWAY, i found a place where I could by both that plastic-like set and some Fire King - (local, not ebay, but I like ebay, so...)

all comments welcome (I need to replace my *lead leaching* china [email protected]$!


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

The Fire King is collectible now--and would be a good investment.

I would bet my life that it does not contain lead.

Are you talking about "Melmac"? That too would be collectible. Especially in certain colors...turquoise & pink.

I would not hesitate to get these. Both will last and last--at least for your lifetime with normal everyday use (not abuse).


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Fire King is/was made by the ANchor Hockey glass company, a USA compny. I"m sure as an AMerican manufacturer they had to follow federal guidelines in the production of dishes, glassware and bakeware. Meaning little to no lead in it's production.
Now Martha Stewart has her own line of "JAdette" dinnerware, which I dare say is made in China.


----------



## daytrader (May 8, 2005)

CraftyDiva said:


> Fire King is/was made by the ANchor Hockey glass company, a USA compny. I"m sure as an AMerican manufacturer they had to follow federal guidelines in the production of dishes, glassware and bakeware. Meaning little to no lead in it's production.
> Now Martha Stewart has her own line of "JAdette" dinnerware, which I dare say is made in China.


Anchor used led in MOST of their eatting plate modles. They had a large law suit about it in California. Now, they make many brands with no lead. 

My self I would be more worried about your stainless steel. Lots of chromium in it. Yet, folks let the surgen cut on their heart with it. Go figure.


----------



## daytrader (May 8, 2005)

http://www.spglass.com/firekingnet.html You may be able to find your answer there if your collection is lead based.

Really, why dose it matter?


----------



## Autumngrey (Jun 28, 2007)

Daytrader - thanks for the link and my reason is simple: I just wanted to know and if there is a possiblity of keeping bad things out of my system, I at least want to try. Our water is more than likely contaminated practically EVERYWHERE....let me not get started on this....


WWF, thank you! Melmac, that was what I was trying to *get*. Yes, I found an entire turquoise set that I am considering. That, and /or the fire king....got lots of the fk floating around here....i actually have quite a few colors to choose from as well....

i want to populate my home with things made in the USA!!!, things that are natural and organic. Those FK and the Melmac have been around for a while. Why not reuse? I am TIRED of *-Mart type stores....importation used to be important. It is still important - in some ways. In others, it is so very damaging....to the ecomony, to our health...

enough said....I just wanted something that was USA built, and has longevity and is sturdy. I will be *collecting* haha, cast iron cook ware and such, next. :hobbyhors 
happy trails and thanks for the responses!


----------



## daytrader (May 8, 2005)

Autumngrey said:


> Daytrader - thanks for the link and my reason is simple: I just wanted to know and if there is a possiblity of keeping bad things out of my system, I at least want to try. Our water is more than likely contaminated practically EVERYWHERE....let me not get started on this....
> !


 Well I would suggest you do not breath the air then. You will take in more lead breathing the air then eatting off lead plates.

That is a fact.

There comes a time when you have to not be supper human just normal. I would try it for a week.


----------



## Autumngrey (Jun 28, 2007)

DT - I don't know you well so I don't know if you are fun-ing with me or not :shrug: 

If you are just fun-ing with me - :sing: :nana: 


If you are making fun of me:  Not breathing isn't really an option


----------



## Steffiej (Jul 7, 2007)

I love to collect old pyrex! My favorite colors are the pinks and yellows from the 50s. I'm like you, Autumngrey, they have that retro look that brings back good memories from back in the day.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Most home repair/painting supply stores carry lead test kits. Instructions for use are VERY simple. All I've used involve scraping the surface you are wanting to check with a knife and swabbing with the tester (small plastic canister with a vial you crush inside). If the clear liquid on the tester turns pink, you have lead. We have a family set of china that goes back four generations that contains lead. We still use it on special occasions and the only adjustment we've made in those four generations is that the kids now use plastic utensils rather than the family silver that the adults use. Lead is dishes is not a concern unless you're eating the paint....If so, you are being WAY to aggressive with that fork there buddy....


----------

